# NT's DO YOU FUCKERS LOSE FORGET WHERE YOU PARK YOUR AUTO



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

when you park in a large lot such as a mall, grocery store, etc

I do, every fucking time

edit-:facepalm: damnit I can't correct my fuck up in the title


----------



## Panorama (Jul 19, 2017)

nope, because my hypocampus is huge.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor (Jan 4, 2018)

Can't even find my shoes when I place them on a rack.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

i do this a lot
i try to remember by focusing on which row i've parked it, what's nearby (like signs or whatever) and i still can't damn find it.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

only when the mall is new, then i'm solely at the mercy of how long it takes me to find the first store i saw when i walked into the mall.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

happened twice again today
I never lose or forget anything
I can still recall conversations I had with others 30 years ago
tell them where the convo took place, what they were wearing, etc
I walk into a store and BAM I lose my car
maybe I just lost my mind
I'll look for it in the gutter since that's where everyone tells me thats where my mind ish:


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor (Jan 4, 2018)

vinniebob jolnir langbaror said:


> happened twice again today
> I never lose or forget anything
> I can still recall conversations I had with others 30 years ago
> tell them where the convo took place, what they were wearing, etc
> ...


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


>


basically, yea:laughing:


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't remember where I park but I always know where it is.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

Hell yeah.

Not only do I have no sense of direction whatsoever, I also don't really look at where I'm going, AND I'm so utterly uninterested in cars that I pay very little attention to what they look like. Just recently I embarrassed myself on the parking lot trying to get into a large Volkswagen station wagon (or Volvo, or Ford, or whatever) just because it was white, like my own cute little Toyota.


----------



## Liove (Sep 16, 2017)

Not that I can vividly recall.

I do however almost always forget whether or not I've taken my meds. Such as right now, for example. I'm looking at the bottle and am wondering if I *just* took a pill from it a few minutes before. I am a little worried about it as I'm not supposed to take a double dose as it would cause a spike.

Same with names for me. I'll forget it after 20 seconds of being told me.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Who doesn't? Just yesterday me and the family walked out the wrong door of a store and genuinely thought the car was stolen.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm really good at remembering where I parked.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't think Nt have a hard time to find the place ... except if is ultra huge without any signal .


----------



## Mephi (Jun 10, 2015)

Sometimes. More sad though is that ive been carpooling with a friend about once a week for years, and i completely forgot what her car looked like(make, model, even color) because we normally drive during the day and that time we went at night. i might of even argued with her about. :blushed:


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Sometimes I'll think someone stole my car and then realize I parked somewhere else.


----------



## Maveris (Nov 27, 2018)

Yeah. Imagine that, both my partner and I forget where we park our car and end up on a goose chase around the parking lot looking for it.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

great_pudgy_owl said:


> Who doesn't? Just yesterday me and the family walked out the wrong door of a store and genuinely thought the car was stolen.


hahahaha i was once searching frantically for my car on the wrong floor of parking
i pretend it never happened


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Havent had a car in like four years.But yeah, not knowing where the hell I parked in large parking lots was a major problem for me back then.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Asity (May 12, 2014)

Haha.

This reminds me of this one time I went on a date with a guy; he picked me up in his car and we drove to the mall because we initially wanted to go watch a movie there. Walked in, got to the cinema, figured we'd rather get some snacks and drinks and sit somewhere and talk, went to supermarket to get stuff. Went down to huge parking garage. Wandered aimlessly around, lost. Tried another floor. Also couldn't find the right car. 3rd floor was the charm, after a long walk around to look at many cars. It was hilarious how we could both forget.


----------

